# K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you think :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is Jasper at about a month old





































K here he is at about 7 months!





































K here he is today, at about 9 months! How does he look?














































Hope hes looking good, hes my buck at the moment! Also, would any of these be good website pics??

THANKS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

What a manly man he's grown into! I dont know anything about bucks, but I like the last pic of him.. I think it shows him off really nice.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

Thats my favorite pic too! These really dont show his conformation.....but I wanted to at least see what people thought. I just found out that 2 of my friends does are bred BY HIM!! Looks like I will be seeing his first kids around springtime


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

So furry! Lol. I think the photo where you can easiest see his confo is actually the 1st one at one month. The other ones are taken from above so I feel like I am looking down on him. In his month old photo he looks very, very level out his rump, uphill and angular. He is a really nice looking little guy. Kudos.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

Thanks! Hes from like really nice parents! Got some good family in his lines! I cant wait to see his babies! I will be also showing him next summer, if hes not too stinky!

I was going to take better pics, but uhhhh he was starting to pee and he was stinky lol...I had to draw the line somewhere!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

HAHAH!!! Where is the smily flappin it's arms like a chicken?? Brock, brock!!! LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

Wow.....tisie....THATS SOOOOO RUUUUUUDE LOL

I know....Usually I let him jump on me....but he scares me!! lol He keeps talking all funny....Sometimes I wonder if the iron was on his head a little too long.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

He has turned into.... quite a handsome guy... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

Oh. My. Word. That Jasper is *darling*!! I don't know anything about bucks, but he looks adorable to me. If only I could find a doe colored like Jasper with floppy ears...


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

He's quite the handsome fellow, its neat to watch him grow via photos!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: K, heres some pics of my buck, let me know what you thin*

Thanks so much guys!

I originally didnt even want this guy.... I had boughten another buckling, but he died, then I went back to try to see if there was anymore bucks.

Jasper was in the baby pen, and I went to grab another baby boy and instead Jasper JUMPED into my arms, and then he BIT me, it was love lol

Now we are bestest of friends, and I cant imagine my life without my smelly man, guess it was fate!

Jaspers first babies will be here in the spring, we are all excited about that!


----------

